# PATTAYA | Feelture Condo Jomtien



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Feelture Condominiums is highly acclaimed Porchland groups most recent and most modern creation in low rise condo luxury. Located in beautiful Na Jomtien, this is the sixth project from this superb developer and is aptly nicknamed Porchland 6. With the respected reputation of this Developer, and the creative designs and affordability they bring to their buyers, many investors are excited rush to any new development they offer. The design of this property is exceptional and stunning at first glance that only excites you the more you learn about it. This project captures everything one desires in a solid Pattaya investment, from a near beach location with incredible on site amenities to high end interior design and a contemporary look that will astound anyone.


----------



## pattaya2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Feelture Condominium floor1 plan*

*Feelture Condominium floor plans*








​


----------

